# DIY: Lifetime Archery Target by MICHAEL LARSEN



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

The chicken wire will not hurt your arrows. You will break some wires but wil be a long, long time before you will have to worry about it. Have been shooting one of these for years and no problems!!!!!


----------



## mike_parson (Jan 14, 2006)

jbshunter said:


> The chicken wire will not hurt your arrows. You will break some wires but wil be a long, long time before you will have to worry about it. Have been shooting one of these for years and no problems!!!!!


same here. we have 4 shooters in our family and we all use a target we built ourselves like this. no isssues at all with the wire.


----------



## n8tron3 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok great thanks for the info.


----------



## bnations (Feb 10, 2010)

My chicken wire rusted out after one season. I have had a lot of trouble keeping water out of the target itself, and the wet clothes just worked on the wire.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

:elch:No arrow damage ,your tips are made out of STEAL, as to wet clothing you need it in a covered area or put a roof on it. When I build them I go to a bedding store and look by the dumpster for the very large bags that mattresses come in (most stores are happy to get rid of the bags ) I put 2 in as liners and fill the bags in the frame .the lower 6 inches with plastic and the top 6 inches all the rest with tea shirts and the like (remove all zippers& buttons and don't use jeans) I also add old carpet to the back as added support. use burlap from the garden center for facing:archer:


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

If you build one most def put a roof on it. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnations (Feb 10, 2010)

bldtrailer said:


> :elch:the very large bags that mattresses come in (most stores are happy to get rid of the bags ) I put 2 in as liners and fill the bags in the frame .the lower 6 inches with plastic and the top 6 inches all the rest with tea shirts and the like :archer:


That's a very good idea. 

BTW, I haven't had any arrow damage that I can tell so far after literally thousands of shots throughout the last year.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

This has been beaten to death on the original posts. No, it does not hurt the arrows but yes it tears up the chicken wire if you put the target in the same place. I have had to replace the chicken wire several times in one year.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

jbshunter said:


> If you build one most def put a roof on it.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


X2 - if the clothes get wet you have to take them all out and spread them on the driveway to let dry (not popular with the women). In addition, once wet, they get full of cockroaches and other vermon. So, either a roof or a tarp doubled. I tried using a single layer but it gets small holes that let it a lot of water, also, put it on concrete blocks as the clothes will wick the water from the grass and ground.


----------

